# Lucy - X rated



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well today at the Staten Island Companion Dog Training Club trial Lucy, in her own creative way managed to convince both judges to qualify her today to give her that last elusive tenth UDX leg. :woot2:
So she is now

*Ambika's Funny Redhead UDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX CCA Can CDX WC*

Otherwise known as Lucy Goosey!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Hank What a day!
Congratulations!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WOO HOO! I _love _alphabet soup! Congratulations, Hank and Lucy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow congrats to you both!! What an awesome girl she is


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that is VERY impressive for Lucy and Hank. I am glad you kept going for it. That is a true accomplishment, one of which many of us just daydream! Congratulations. Steak for Lucy?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to say funny thread title. I had no idea what I would find.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! What a great day!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hank Mazol Tov*

Amazing what two green ribbons can do for your attitude. I admire your persistance. Well done Lucy!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yahoooo way to go for both you and Lucy!!! What a huge accomplishment!! 
Time to celebrate for sure!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you. :dblthumb2 :yipee: :greenboun :woot2: :banana:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear all the work and devotion paid off for you both.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How in the world do you remember all those titles? Congrats!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucy says *THANK YOU* one and all for your kind words. :smooch:



Ljilly28 said:


> Oh, and I forgot to say funny thread title. I had no idea what I would find.


I guess I know where Lucy gets her "creative" side 



Kimm said:


> How in the world do you remember all those titles? Congrats!


That is what "cut and paste" is for, no? :bowl:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, that is a wonderful accomplishment! Congratulations to the both of you. I can only hope one day to get that far with my dog. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to do this. Now on to your Otch!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!!! Congrats. Steak all around I should think!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> That is what "cut and paste" is for, no? :bowl:


Well, thank goodness for cut & paste! I'd have to have a cheat sheet on my desktop.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> Now on to your Otch!


Yeah, can't let that point go to waste... it needs some friends!! :curtain:

*
Way to go Lucy!!!! *
:rockon::banana::banana::woot2::banana::banana::rockon:
*It's her way of saying I love you this Valentine's Day!!*

And congrats to you too, Dad!

Julie and Jersey​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Yeah, can't let that point go to waste... it needs some friends!! :curtain:
> 
> 
> *Way to go Lucy!!!! *
> ...


 
Thank you Sweetheart! :smooch:
However that point will stand on it's own. In case you have not already figured it out here is the deal. Each generation much go on to the next level. :doh:

Keeper - UD
Lucy - UDX
Jersey - well you get the idea, so you better get training with that boy of yours! :311taunt-


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hank now you'll need to update Lucy's title in your signature pic


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations Hank - what an accomplishment! I hope Lucy gets some extra belly scritches tonight!
Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Hank now you'll need to update Lucy's title in your signature pic


Actually we broke down and took a picture at the trial with just her, her prize and her *2 GREEN RIBBONS. *I will update it in 2 weeks when I get it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Woo Hoo-congratulations, Hank! What an accomplishment for you and for Lucy


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Thank you Sweetheart! :smooch:
> However that point will stand on it's own. In case you have not already figured it out here is the deal. Each generation much go on to the next level. :doh:
> 
> Keeper - UD
> ...


No pressure, right? LOL



AmbikaGR said:


> Actually we broke down and took a picture at the trial with just her, her prize and her *2 GREEN RIBBONS. *I will update it in 2 weeks when I get it.


Oh good... I was hoping you got a picture!!!! I think that's a framer!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations Hank and Lucy! And Jill is right...with the title I had NO IDEA what to expect!
A UDX isn't easy! Congrats...looks like Jersey has some big shoes to fill! 
Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Hank now you'll need to update Lucy's title in your signature pic


Haha that is exactly what I was going to say!

GREAT JOB LUCY!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!! :You_Rock_:banana::banana::appl::appl::rockon::nchuck::woot2:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wahooo! Congrats on the wonderful accomplishment! Looking forward to seeing the new picture in your sig line soon!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradulations.


----------

